# Riding & Pregnancy!



## kaykat31 (Feb 15, 2009)

A friend of mine & trainer rode until she was about 5 months or so, she just rode until it wasn't comfortable anymore, she only jumped for the first 3 months or so, because her belly began to throw her off balance. I think the doctor had told her at 20 weeks to stop, but she continued riding, just more lightly. Although I do know another trainer that was jumping 3' in a George Morris clinic at 6 months.


----------



## kaykat31 (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh & all their children are perfectly healthy!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I rode until about 7 and 1/2 months with my first two children as it was part of my job. I realized that I was taking a risk though. I was in incredible shape for riding at that time. 

With my third, I hadn't been riding nearly as much and felt awkward pleasure riding at 6 months and didn't ride again until after I had delivered.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

My old coach rode up until she was 8 monthes pregnant!

It all depends on your skill level, comfort level, health & experience.

A person that has only been riding for a small amount of time may only be able to ride up to 4 monthes while someone that has been riding their whole life may be able to ride up until 7 or 8 monthes!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I quit riding not too long after I found out that I was pregnant. It was not that I couldn't ride; it was that all I could think about was that if I fell off, I could lose the baby. It didn't kill me to take a break. My two pregnancies are the only breaks that I have taken in many years.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

It's all about acceptable risk, just like all the other things pregnant women are told to avoid. What would you consider acceptable? I didn't consider riding to be something I would risk while I was pregnant - for me, the "what-ifs" outweighed any gain that could be made. So I didn't ride. My children are far more precious to me than a few months worth of rides, so I made that decision. I also cut out a lot of other risk situations - I didn't cycle, iceskate etc, because I decided those were too risky too. 

However, what I consider acceptable risk is not what others might. That is what it comes down to - what do you consider acceptable?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

It depends on particular person and pregnancy. I know some people (my trainer including) who rode almost up to 8 months. I also know some who decided not to take risks (or just were too sick to ride: morning and motion sickness is not fun at all). You can't really tell or decide till you get pregnant. :wink:


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I don't think it's possible for riding to knock an egg loose or stop one from attaching. If you could do either via normal activity, well.. I'll leave it at that!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Always askmyour doctor first. Unless the pregnancy is high risk to begin with, the biggest risk to riding while pregnant is falling off. As your baby grows and your belly gets bigger, your center of gravity changes, upsetting your balance. The ligaments in your hips also loosen. Not sure how much of a difference this makes when riding, but it made mounting my 16+ hand gelding more difficult for me. I used a mounting block or had hubby help me get up safely.

I rode when I was pregnant with both of my kids, but limited my riding to reliable horses and low risk activities ( no racing or jumping). I quit riding when my belly would no longer fit comfortably behind the saddle horn. I think I was back in the saddle about a month after having my babies.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Unless you are going through ART or have issues with RPL then no problem at all. Even with RPL due to a clotting disorder I rode up to the week before delivery. All I did was switch from my draft mare to a MUCH shorter bombproof QH that a friend allowed me to ride. Went on more than one extended day ride. Walk, trot, canter and an unintentional jump or two. I agree with it being acceptable risk and ask your Dr but don't expect them to OK because unless they ride the risks aren't acceptable to them. DC is fine and would always be lulled to sleep while I rode.


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm 7 and a half months pregnant right now. I do NOT ride, at all. I don't care how steady the horse is, I will not get on one. Does it suck? Absolutely. I miss it a lot. But even the most steady horse can and will spook, and accidents happen.

I could never forgive myself if my baby got hurt because I was doing something unnecessary. I feel very strongly about it. I rode when I was 8 weeks or less, but after that I quit altogether. I could not live with myself if my baby got hurt because of a fall. In my opinion, it is irresponsible. There is no reason that someone can't go for the 7 months or so of pregnancy without getting on a horse. 

I equate it to not wearing a seatbelt when pregnant. There is just no excuse for it. It's a safety thing. To me, making the decision to have a child should be taken seriously. It is agreeing to give your body up for 9 months to grow a healthy and happy child. It is a selfless act to be pregnant, and should be taken seriously. Once that decision has been made, it is vital that you always put that baby's needs before yours. This includes stuff that could harm the child. I believe holding this attitude also prepares you for parenthood. The child's needs come before yours. 

Just my opinion of course, but I feel strongly about it. I would never want to put that baby in danger unnecessarily. Of course there are inherent risks to every activity, but there is no reason to add more risks. Enough can go wrong with pregnancy without adding to the list. 

Sorry if I stepped on some toes, just my opinion. 9 months isn't that long. You give up everything else (alcohol, tobacco, etc.) for your child's well being. I consider riding just another necessary thing to cut out.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Even if your horse is extremely well trained and calm, it can trip and fall. All horses can spook, and it doesn't have to run off, just jump to the side to make a very funny shaped human fall off. I agree. It is not worth the risk. The horse that I rode before and after my pregnancy is long gone, but the children that I bore are here and they provide more joy than all the horses in the world.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

While I'm not pregnant, only 18, and don't intend on becoming pregnant in the near future..I'd probably be done riding for a bit after 5 or so months..None of the horses I ride are completely finished and bombproof, they all have the times where something sets them off and they'll blow up. While I've never come off during a fit, I'm not going to risk it. I might be willing to go on a little trail ride with ST and some others because she's bombproof on the trail with other horses..but no way would I take her to an arena to do anything, because I know she can blow up with a seconds notice. While I doubt I'll come off, I'm not going to gamble with it.
If I were to get pregnant within the next 2 years, I'd have to drop out of college, because it includes me handling and riding untrained horses every day. But I'd be willing to do that, because while I might be willing to have an abortion in order to ride and finish college, my boyfriend would be devastated and I wouldn't be able to do that for him. I can be quite selfish concerning horses at times, but I think I'd have a bit of a change of heart just for my boyfriend.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Lakotababii said:


> You give up everything else (alcohol, tobacco, etc.) for your child's well being.


Not everyone does though.  Just saying (I'm not arguing with you about cutting the horses, as I said it's always up to the person to take the risks or decide to stay safe).


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

I didnt ride at all with my first because I was working in a breaking/pre training yard and wouldn't take the risk. I found out I was pregnant 2 years ago, and quit riding as soon as I found out as didn't want to take the risk. I lost that baby at 14 weeks. With my son I was riding until I was 22 weeks.. but only because I didn't realise I was pregnant! It was a major shock to the system, and I had been riding 6 days a week at the time. For some ready the day I found out, I immediately got a belly and I couldn't bring myself to ride. 

I know a girl who rode out on the gallops until she was 4 months gone. I think you need to decide what is right for you. Are you willing to take the risk? I was amazed that I had taken so much care to protect the baby I lost, yet was out riding daily with the baby I now have.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

IF you have become pregnant while riding and training, and kept it up AND you aren't high-risk, AND your Dr. says it's okay, do it. I rode while carrying my youngest daughter until one week before she was born, with no problems. PLEASE, BE CAREFUL!!! I was. I rode my 6yo Arab for many months, but then I switched to my VERY safe QH/TWH 17yo cross bc I knew he would take care of me. Mounting becomes very difficult as time progresses, BUT I marveled my riding students doing it at 7, 8, and almost 9 months.


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Check w/ your doctor first, of course. Mine told me that if my body was already used to riding all the time and I physically felt able to do it, to go right ahead. It's not really any different than women who run, or work out, etc. As for the risk, yes there is some, but there's also risks w/ other things concerning pregnancy. W/ my first I rode almost right up to the end, and was on again in about 2 months. W/ number 2 not so much, by 5 months I was ginormus and couldn't flop myself into the saddle, LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I was 2 months pregnant with my daughter and I rode my friends horse at a canter 
and was fine
just depends on the horse and rider


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

my friend pretty much rode until she popped out her baby lol .. and there is nothing wrong with him.. just depends on the risk you wanna take I guess.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

My friend didn't find out she was pregnant until she was 8 months along (long story) She rode the entire time and even fell off three times I believe. Her daughter is completely fine...bit of a drama queen but normal. And her seat on a horse is awesome her butt never leaves the saddle lol but that's only cause she was riding before she even saw the back of a horse =P


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

I opted not to ride. My sis-in-law asked her doctor when she was pregnant and he said, "As long as you're sure you're not going to fall off, there's no problem." IMO, with horses you can NEVER be 100% sure you're not going to fall off, so I decided better safe than sorry.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Each individual has to weigh the risk to the benefit/need. I see so many women that give up everything the even begin to suspect might cause harm to their babies before they even know they are pregnant. Just waiting to take a test and pray their timing was right and all the stars lined up. You can't put your life on hold. Your body is a miracle of nature and made to protect the child within not to say that there wouldn't be an event catastrophic enough to cause a m/c but if you're going to stop riding due to risk you also need to walk completely away from the barn because of the risk not just with the horses but with toxoplasmosis (no eating pork or having a cat), chemicals, environmental toxins or any other risk out there. While you are at it you need to stop driving, riding your bike (motor or otherwise), exercising in all forms, that includes walking as you could always trip and fall, no stairs, no crossing streets, no swimming or exercising in gyms. The examples can be endless of risk we take. Stop eating and drinking as well as the vast majority of our food supply is contaminated with something. Forget meds if you have any medical condition or mental health need for meds the risk of birth defects is too high and there just aren't any drugs guaranteed safe. You can't live in a bubble. Can you ride yes. Will you decide to ride - that is up to you. The responsible thing to do if you choose to ride is to evaluate your risk at every step and if at any point the risks become more than benefit stop.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Phantomcolt18 said:


> My friend didn't find out she was pregnant until she was 8 months along (long story) She rode the entire time and even fell off three times I believe. Her daughter is completely fine...bit of a drama queen but normal. And her seat on a horse is awesome her butt never leaves the saddle lol but that's only cause she was riding before she even saw the back of a horse =P


OKAY--I calling Shenaningans on this story!! I've had 3 daughters and EVERYBODY knew when I was 8 months along with all 3 of them. HOW did she NOT know? at 8 months?!?!? ...maybe at 3 months, but NOT at 8.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Corporal said:


> OKAY--I calling Shenaningans on this story!! I've had 3 daughters and EVERYBODY knew when I was 8 months along with all 3 of them. HOW did she NOT know? at 8 months?!?!? ...maybe at 3 months, but NOT at 8.


Long story summarized- When she was a teenager she was diagnosed with ovarian cysts and her Dr. said she would never be able to have children. Also due to the ovarian cysts her menstral cycle was never normal so it was common for her to go months without having a period. She did not gain much weight at all(I believe she said she only went up a pants size in jeans). She thought nothing of her missed periods and never thought of pregnancy because she was told she couldn't have children. 

She immediately ruled the stomach pains, frequent urination, and nausea to the ovarian cysts because she had experienced those same symptoms growing up as a teen. One day she decided to eat shrimp which she hated and couldn't figure out why she was eating it. He husband walked in and laughed at her saying she had been eating such weird things lately and it was like she was pregnant. She laughed it off because she knew she couldn't have children but the next day got a pregnancy test and sure enough it came back positive.

~shrugs~ Stranger things have happened.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Corporal said:


> OKAY--I calling Shenaningans on this story!! I've had 3 daughters and EVERYBODY knew when I was 8 months along with all 3 of them. HOW did she NOT know? at 8 months?!?!? ...maybe at 3 months, but NOT at 8.


I managed to get to almost 6 months without knowing. I had what I thought were periods for the longest time - I'm sure you can imagine the shock when the dr had to tell me how far along I really way. Different bodies react in different ways, I wore the same jeans throughout my pregnancy and when I found out, nobody suspected at all. It is somewhat embarrasing to admit that I thought the baby kicking was gas 

I was HUGE with my first baby... at 3 months gone there was no mistaken I was pregnant. I didn't show at all with the second until after 7 months.. and never got anywhere as big as I was with the first.


----------



## ioconner (Apr 2, 2011)

I think the risks outweigh the benefits. There are too many what ifs. I worked at a fertility clinic where month after month I would have to console women on the fact that they did not get pregnant after spending thousands on treatments. I did not ride after I found out I was pregnant. Each time it was pure torture, but as I always told my patients what if something happened. I would blame myself for years and think what if. 

QtrBel...I am curious...if you were on heparin/lovenox for RPL...and your dr allowed you to ride up until delivery? AND jump?


----------



## MrBeCharming (May 18, 2012)

I couldn't ride after 5 months I started having contractions  but I agree if you ride a good horse and it doesn't bother you and your doc oks it go for it!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Just went on a 20 km 3.5 hour ride with my 7 month preggo friend. I rode until 4 months before I couldn't lift my saddle without pulling ligaments around my belly (also didn't know I was preggo until then - lol! I was very oveweight and losing like a champ, I thought... in fact, just baking a bun), plus my mount of the time wasn't nearly as predictable as my current one. 

My friend is also incredibly fit and was training 5-7 horses per day right up to her positive test. After The Discovery, she only rode her steady boy. But she does ride full-out, over extended rides, on varried terrain. We both believe a strong body during pregnancy can only benefit mother and child. Riding is not only her physical fitness, but her mental fitness too. She is currently without medication for her diagnosed mental illness and riding provides her with critical emotional support. 

I can certainly see my friend's perspective. Would I do it? I cannot say, as I don't struggle with my mental health to the same degree as she. Just as I cannot judge her decision on breast feeding, when she does make it. My own choice was not popular (after 3 months), but I needed to get back to work (entrepreneur) and a full night's sleep made for a happier, healthier, providing mom. I will strongly support her decision if she needs to go back on her meds.


----------



## InStyle (Nov 14, 2011)

My husband and I had tried for 3yrs before we managed to get pregnant, we were told there was no chance of us getting pregnant naturally, and a very small chance using other methods. We managed to get pregnant without help, on christmas, so our own personal miracle. I am due in Sept. 

Because of the difficulty it was getting pregnant, I chose to not ride. I didn't want to jeopardize anything. I have changed other things too, my job did involve a lot of driving, anywhere from 4-16hr drives every weekend. I tried to stick closer to home. 

Its entirely your choice. I have friends that kept riding right up til the big day, others quite once they got a belly, and others stopped til afterwards. 

Its your choice 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

